
Analyzo: Find and Compare the Best Tools for your Startup - somecoder
http://www.analyzo.com/
======
dorfsmay
It should say "online services", not tools. For example, there's no mention of
Jenkins, Bamboo, nor Cruise control for CI tools, no mention of the
downloadable free tier for Splunk, greylog2, Elk for logging, GNUcash for
finance etc...

~~~
rsabharwal
By tools we mean a broader definition of the word. These are the means that
can help startups accomplish a particular task or purpose. As for Jenkins,
Bamboo etc these will all be added to the database soon. Do let us know if
there are any other categories you would particularly like to see. Thanks :)

------
bobmichael
I like the UI, and the idea is useful. Something's broken with the website
though. Clicking on the bluehost vs. Hostgate vs. GoDaddy.com comparison gives
me this:

Server Error in '/' Application.

Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

Description: An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the
current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about
the error and where it originated in the code.

Exception Details: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to
an instance of an object.

Source Error:

Line 30: DataTable dtMeta = this.GetData(catId); Line 31: //Add Page Title
Line 32: this.Page.Title = "Compare | " \+
dtMeta.Rows[0]["seo_title"].ToString(); Line 33: //Add Keywords Meta Tag Line
34: HtmlMeta keywords = new HtmlMeta();

Source File: c:\Domain\analyzo.com\Compare.aspx.cs Line: 32

Stack Trace:

[NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an
object.] Compare.Page_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e) in
c:\Domain\analyzo.com\Compare.aspx.cs:32
System.Web.Util.CalliEventHandlerDelegateProxy.Callback(Object sender,
EventArgs e) +51 System.Web.UI.Control.OnLoad(EventArgs e) +92
System.Web.UI.Control.LoadRecursive() +54
System.Web.UI.Page.ProcessRequestMain(Boolean includeStagesBeforeAsyncPoint,
Boolean includeStagesAfterAsyncPoint) +772

~~~
raghavkap
Hey! Thanks for pointing this out. We are working on fixing this. The site was
posted on product hunt, hacker news and a bunch of other sites, so our server
could not handle the sudden burst of traffic. Should have this resolved soon.

Let me know if you have any feedback.

Thanks.

------
beat
One of my co-founders had these wise words in Slack yesterday... "Damn, you
guys love to fuck around with tool stacks."

Pick tools quickly. Analysis paralysis is a real, dangerous thing. Look for
better tools only when the ones you have are actually failing you somehow.

~~~
rsabharwal
I agree to a small extent with your co-founder. One of the problems we are
trying to solve is that a lot of new entrepreneurs aren't even aware of so
many tools that can make them work more efficiently. This is why Analyzo is
also very carefully curated.

------
whatnotests
Looks great - nice work!

One suggestion: The URLs of the comparison pages could really use some SEO
love.

BAD:
`[http://www.analyzo.com/compare/131/2,8,13,`](http://www.analyzo.com/compare/131/2,8,13,`)

GOOD: `[http://www.analyzo.com/compare/bluehost-vs-godaddy-vs-
hostga...](http://www.analyzo.com/compare/bluehost-vs-godaddy-vs-hostgator`)

~~~
rsabharwal
Thank you for pointing this out. Will get this looked at asap :)

------
pitchups
This looks like a great resource - thanks for putting it up. Is it possible to
contribute to it?

~~~
raghavkap
I saw a button to add products in the footer.

------
KannO
This is cool, thanks for curating all these services into one spot.

I like searching for (FOSS) software via
[http://alternativeto.net/](http://alternativeto.net/)

~~~
rsabharwal
Thank you :) Do let us know if there are any other categories you'd like us to
add.

------
butz
What about self hosted tools, like Piwik as alternative to Google Analytics?

~~~
rsabharwal
Piwik is a wonderful tool but one of our criterias for web analytics tools was
that they must be SaaS based. I will tell the research team to look at Piwik
Cloud again though.

------
unexpand
I love it and I will use it. I wanted to do something similar, App store for
SaaS products. You have done it really beautiful and meaningful.

~~~
rsabharwal
Thank you. I work in the Analyzo team. Please do share the love on social
media :)

------
mohsinr
Great resource! Can we filter results via Pricing? Like I wanted to see all
resourced with "Free" plans to try out before buying.

Thanks

~~~
rsabharwal
Thanks! 50 out of the 150 categories support parametric search so you can
filter by pricing and more. We're working 24/7 to make sure all 150 categories
can become fully filterable. Here give it a shot
[http://www.analyzo.com/search/Survey-
Tools/108](http://www.analyzo.com/search/Survey-Tools/108)

------
pranavkap
Looks cool but there are so many of these. Do any of them make money?

~~~
wkubiak
Is it always about the money? :)

~~~
strictnein
Well, all the links are affiliate links. ;)

